# article: Sonex unveils electric-powered sport plane



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I saw that to.
Really interesting that all the batteries fit in the engine 
compartment.
Has 1 hr flight time or 16 minutes if in all out acrobatic mode.
Interesting that an electirc motor would NOT loose power at altitude 
like a gas motor. Exception might be cold batteries but the engine 
intself would retain full power at any altitude.




> Paul Wujek wrote:
> > Now, for a completely different vehicle:
> >
> > http://www.engadget.com/2007/07/26/sonex-unveils-electric-powered-sport-plane/
> ...


----------

